# Bobina y diodo de proteccion



## JORDAN (Abr 25, 2007)

Bnas tardes

Por que se coloca un diodo en paralelo a la bobina de un relay cual es la funcion.
En mi caso yo tengo una fuente de 12v , 1.5a que caracteristicas debera tener el relay y el diodo

Gracias
Su amigo Jordan


----------



## spurs21 (Abr 26, 2007)

segun se, cuando energizas una bobina, esta genera un campo electromagnetico, y este campo tiene una corriente, la cual puede afectar tu circuito digital, es por eso que el diodo se conecta en paralelo, para que no deje pasar la corriente generada por la bobina (de "rebote"), ya que el diodo polarizado inversamente se comporta como un circuito abierto, dejando solo conducir hacia la corriente hacia un lado, no se si me explico, pero tal como lo dices nos sirve de protecion a nuestro circuito.
Ahora, cuando compres el rele, fijate en el voltage de este, el cual debe ser = al voltage que llega a el rele, y el diodo puede ser un 1n4004 (rectificador). salu2


----------



## jona (Abr 26, 2007)

excelente la explicacion de el colega,es asi.

JORDAN,por q no subis el circuito de el q hablas asi lo vemos mejor?.
saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 26, 2007)

El nucleo de la bobina es de hierro y lo forman pequeños imanes desorientados. Al aplicar corriente estos se orientan en una misma dirección. 
Al cesar la corriente vuelven bruscamente a su posición en reposo. Es te cambio es el que te genera la corriente inversa. A mayor brusquedad en la vuelta mayor pico de corriente. Es de intensidad baja pero mucha tensión.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 26, 2007)

Como te comentan  es debido a la corriente que se induce en el momento de la desconexion, es una tension inversa de unoa centenares de volts, si tomamos un bc547 por ejemplo solo aguanta 30V, esos picos con el tiempo acaban destruyendo el transistor.

Con un diodo pequeñito tipo 1n4148 deberia ser suficiente pero mejor asegurarse con uno mas robusto como el 1n4004 o 1n4007.

In comentario siguiendo con el tema, el diodo es el elemto junto con la resistencia de la bobina que disipa la energia de la bobina.

Si deseamos eliminar esta energia de forma mas rapida se utiliza un diodo zener adecuado (segun Vcc). Como P=VI si es un diodo P=0.7*I pero si es un diodo zener P=Vzener*I o sea el tiempo disminulle drasticamente porque el zener disipa mucha mas energia que un diodo.

Recordad que el circuito se corporta como un circuito "oscilante" ya que circula una corriente  por el diodo.


----------



## ryunet (May 19, 2008)

muchas gracias, me ha servido mucho este tema. comentaré los resultados mas tarde, he tenido un problema con relays pero creo q el 1N4007 solucionará todo


----------



## fraxisco (May 28, 2009)

yo he leido en una pagina que a los motores de jugete de esos de 3 v le ponen un condensador (104 =100000pf) en paralelo con el motor para eliminar los (picos de tención) servira eso en realidad


----------



## El nombre (May 31, 2009)

el condensador que se coloca en los motores es para eliminar frecuencias indeseadas. No tiene nada que ver con picos de tensión. Una funcion parecida para lo que se colocan en los integrados.


----------



## harleytronics (May 31, 2009)

el condensador absorve la chispa que hace el motor al arrancar o frenar ,y es una proteccion tambien , para el circuito,,saludos


----------



## caifan (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola buenos dias me surgio una duda y espero me puedan audar, estoy diseñando un puente h de 50 volts a 10 amperes continuos, con pwm a 20 khz. Para proteccion de los transistores debo poner 4 diodos, mi pregunta es como elijo los diodos, es decir nesecito diodos rapidos debido a que uso pwm, o nesecito diodos de alto voltaje. existe algun calculo para obtener los valores nesesarios para los diodos que debo colocar ?????

bueno son unas cuantas dudas, la mayor parte de las veces use diodos en relevadores y pues no tenia problemas ya que colocaba un simple diodo rectificador, pero ahora tengo un motor con un gran voltaje en pwm.

gracias !!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 23, 2012)

los diodos NO tiene que ser ultra rapidos con que sean rapido No hay problema, con el tema de la tension lo mismo NO es un gran criterio te recomiendo un *FR100* creo que era el codigo esta en casi todas la fuente Push-PUll

probaria con un 1N4007 No es mucha frecuencia espero sea de tu audar


----------



## caifan (Jul 23, 2012)

De hecho continue buscando y en algun lugar vi que podia cambiar precisamente el diodo que me dices, 1N4007 por uno UF4007 que es mas velos, segun lo que me dices, entonces la velocidad del diodo no importa??? tengo mis dudas en cuanto a la velocidad ya que los mosfets que utilízo conmutan a 20 hkz y pienzo que tal vez a esa frecuencia se le puede escapar algun transitorio a los diodos, aun con esta frecuencia no importa la velocidad de los diodos ???

gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 23, 2012)

caifan dijo:


> De hecho continue buscando y en algun lugar vi que podia cambiar precisamente el diodo que me dices, *1N4007 por uno UF4007* que es mas velos, segun lo que me dices, *entonces la velocidad del diodo no importa???* tengo mis dudas en cuanto a la velocidad ya que los mosfets que utilízo conmutan a 20 hkz y pienzo que tal vez a esa frecuencia se le puede escapar algun transitorio a los diodos, *aun con esta frecuencia no importa la velocidad de los diodos ???*
> 
> gracias por tu respuesta



el 1N4007 es la vercio clasica es un diodo comun y corriente
el µN4007 es la vesion rapida del mismo diodo (fat diode) te lo recomiendo 

En cuanto a tus 20Khz es a lo que me referia que no es mucha frecuencia si fuera 60Khz SI te recomiendo tales diodos, pero 20  es muy poco...

preguntaste 2 veces


----------



## zshadow (Sep 17, 2012)

Hola a todos, yo tengo una duda. no se mucho de electronica... o casi nada. el switch de arranque de mi auto ya no funciono, curiosamente se deshizo porque le di de martillasos furioso porque no dava vuelta la llave..., el caso es que ahora le puse unos relevadores para cada cable que tenia & asi encender el auto con  dos botones... uno el encendido & otro el arranque de marcha, pero al conectar un relevador de esos universales de 3 conectores, hacia corto cuando conectava el negativo en el de la bobina del relevador, asi que le quite los diodos a todos los relevadores que use (5) & se soluciono el problema, pero ahora la bateria del carro se descarga sin razon, amanece descargada & ya revise todos los relevadores & ninguno se queda encendido. tendra algo que ver el hecho de haber quitado los diodos?

Para especificar: conecte el positivo al conector del relevador que esta marcado con el # 30 & el negativo al otro conector de la bobina & me hacia un chispasote. lo abri & al ver el diodo conectado en paralelo... dije: esto pa que sirve. & lo arranque & solo entonces funciono el relevador sin hacer corto en los mismos conectores como lo tenia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2012)

zshadow dijo:


> Para especificar: conecte el positivo al conector del relevador que esta marcado con el # 30 & el negativo al otro conector de la bobina & me hacia un chispasote. lo abri & al ver el diodo conectado en paralelo... dije: esto pa que sirve. & lo arranque & solo entonces funciono el relevador sin hacer corto en los mismos conectores como lo tenia.


Lo arrancaste.....y no probaste de darle con un martillo MAS GRANDE????


----------



## eraser250 (Dic 26, 2012)

yo vi que uno de mis compañeros del salon utilizo un LED para proteger el rele en lugar de un diodo normal, se puede hacer eso? o esta mal? por que a mi me llamo la atencion


----------



## Scooter (Dic 26, 2012)

Si lo has visto es que se puede, el led en general es delicado, aguanta poca tensión inversa, es mas caro... pero eso si, es muy "visual" el funcionamiento.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 27, 2012)

eraser250 dijo:


> yo vi que uno de mis compañeros del salon utilizo un LED para proteger el rele en lugar de un diodo normal, se puede hacer eso? o esta mal? por que a mi me llamo la atencion



de hecho lo original es que uses un led porque absorbe la *EFEM* y a la misma vez es mas rapido que un diodo común como el 1N4007


----------



## eraser250 (Dic 27, 2012)

ok, hare unas pruebas en protoboard a ver si me aguantan sin problemas los leds, gracias por la informacion, saludos a todos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 28, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Lo arrancaste.....y no probaste de darle con un martillo MAS GRANDE????



y tambien hacia "chispotazo " cuando alimentaba con la fuente al comun y el NC.........los arranco tambien y chau problema .

es ......un metodo .......puede ser util en ciertas ocasiones, con alguna gente .....que el problema se acaba , es cierto .


----------



## KatOz (Jun 3, 2015)

Hola a todos
Tengo una inquietud: mas arriba mensiomaron el uso de una capacitancia en paralelo con un motor como filtro de frecuencia, mi pregunta es ¿como se puede calcular esta capacitancia de acuerdo al tipo de motor y/o tension a usar? Tambien a manera de proteccion, como tiene que ser las caracteristicas de un diodo para este motor?(a manera de controlar la tension producida por la inercia del motor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2015)

En general con 100 nF está bien para un motor universal (de carbones-escobillas).

Un díodo rápido o ultrarápido de 1 A.

Para ambos , de tres a cuatro veces la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 3, 2015)

KatOz dijo:


> Tengo una inquietud: mas arriba mensiomaron el uso de una capacitancia en paralelo con un motor como filtro de frecuencia, mi pregunta es ¿como se puede calcular esta capacitancia de acuerdo al tipo de motor



NO es para la frecuencia es para que las escobillas no chisporroteen tanto y metan ruido en el equipo  como dice DOSME con uno de 100nF alcanza y sobra para todo tipo si el motor es muy chico y tiene muchas vueltas usa uno de 10nF

Saludos


----------



## songo (Feb 14, 2016)

muy interesante el hilo ,  yo estoy teniendo problemas con algunas placas que he echo con unos 555 y creo (bueno estoy casi seguro) que  estoy sufriendo de mal de "ruido electrico" .

Ya he echo algunas modificaciones en algunos circuitos  tales como añadir condensadores de 100 uf y de 0.01uf  (si no me equivoco los que llevan escrito 104) a la entrada de corriente de cada circuito (entre otras cosas ) y un poco de mejoria he notado. Pero aun sigo sufriendo falsos disparos de algunos 555.  mañana me liare aponer diodos y capacitadores en paralelo a las bobinas (electroimanes) que tengo en el conjunto. haber si por ahi puedo eliminar algo mas.

Una pequeña nota que ya quiero dejar aqui escrita, es que en algunos casos , he notado mejoria, simplemente conectando en paralelo al electroiman , un pedazo de madera con unas 50 vueltas de hilo de cobre esmaltado de 0.9mm.   y el 555 ya no salta.

No me pregunteis por que. porque lo desconzco .. pero asi me funciono.

Haber si mañana me animo a escribir un post con pelos y señales sobre lo que me esta pasando,, porque asi es dificil esplicarse sin enrollarse.. 

un saludo


----------



## sergiot (Feb 15, 2016)

Esa es la parte compleja del diseño, una cosa es en el papel o el programa simulador y otra muy distinta es la realidad, si no se tiene experiencia o los conocimientos de la practica termina justamente en esto, incluso algo sencillo como un amplificador termina siendo un generador de ruidos y oscilaciones sin control.

El colocar los componentes en ubicaciones erróneas lleva a eso, cada conmutación de un eletroiman conlleva una infinidad de problemas, armónicos, que son difíciles de quitar si no se sabe con que se está peleando.


----------

